# personal best



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

shot a nice 10 point tonight biggest deer i have got. would send pics but don't know how. I have a picture in my e-mail anyone able to walk me thru it?


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats...hopefully you figure out how to post those pics. I'd like to see him.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

forward it to me, and I'll be happy to post it for you.

either that or get yourself a shutterfly account (free), upload it there and then you can post it on here easily............


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

hmmmmmmm.......... "tonight" hmmmmmmmmm lol


----------



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

woops, it was at 4:00


----------



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

trying to get the picture up


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

very nice buck


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

Beautiful. Nice Job!!


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

Sweet! Sweet!


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

nice buck!


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

since i have only ever tagged two bucks with horns dont got that huge one but he is biggest i got his way bigger but never bagged them 

and the best part i shot him with a cast on my first bow buck and first buck shot him last year 5 day of bow season


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Dont forget the OGF Buck Contest!
Looks like a nice entry.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great buck! Congrats!


----------

